# How long are capers good for?



## SizzlininIN (Jun 25, 2006)

I bought a jar of capers packed in water, acedic acid and salt.  My question is how long are these good for after opening?  It doesn't say anything about refrigerating after opening either.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2006)

I would refrigerate them after opening and keep them about a week short of forever.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 25, 2006)

Yup - although I tend to go through mine a lot more quickly than "forever", they really do last nearly indefinitely in the fridge.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 25, 2006)

We love capers, and they do not last forever around here, we eat them.

But yeah, we always frigerate them (I know that it not a word) and they certainly seem to last forever if you forget about them.

But if you are uncertain, you can always send the old ones to us. LOL and take care.


----------



## amber (Jun 25, 2006)

hmm, I have a jar that I keep in the cupboard.  Wonder if it's any good? I figured since it's in vinegar it would last a long time, but then again things in vinegar can still spoil.  Hard to tell since the jar is green. I dont use capers very often.  I've had this jar for about a year.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 26, 2006)

I have had some i the frideg for at least a year, but they do basically last forever.

BUT, it's really important NOT to maintain the liquid.  In other words, don't drain them, use some, and fill the jar up with water for the leftovers.  You need to maintain the correct acidity level to deter bacteria.  So either save the brine it's in or refill the jar with straight vinegar to be sure.


----------

